# Sweden trails and bike rental?



## CarlS (Feb 25, 2008)

I may be going to southern Sweden for a couple weeks this summer and wonering if I will be able to rent a decent XC mtb while I am there. Moheda is the town I am going to, Vaxjo is a larger town nearby. I may travel north to a ski area to try some downhill type stuff one day while I am there also, but XC single track is more my style. 

I'm finding searching on google is difficult. I don't speak the language so this is really going to be an interesting adventure. I do have my wife to interpret, but she doesn't ride mtb.


----------



## jodebane (Mar 12, 2010)

happymtb.org is a good forum for Sweden. You could use google translate to translate it into English. I live in Massachusetts but have always wanted to go to Scandinavia and check out the mt biking there. From what I've seen from helmetcam vids and photos, a lot of the riding in Southern Sweden (which is where Moheda is) tends to be more technical XC riding in the woods.

Oh and it wouldn't work to do downhill riding one of the days you're there when you're staying in Moheda. I looked on google maps and the mountain areas look like they're at least a 12 hour drive from Moheda.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I haven't got a clue about rentals but agree that happymtb.org should be a good source for Sweden. Maybe get your wife to browse it or ask about rentals and local riding.

If you want a DH day or weekend, you should go north. Åre is the one place that everybody in Scandinavia knows about.


----------



## CarlS (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks , that happymtb is a good place to check out. i may actually try and get a bike box if i go. probably cost as much to rent as to bring a bike.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Also, I'm not so sure you can find a decent MTB to rent outside bike parks and such places.

For trails to ride, finding someone local to guide you is probably the best way to find good routes.

Access rights in the Nordic countries are a bit different from the rest of the world.
Freedom to roam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
One effect is that there are lots of trails in the woods. It is a "natural phenomenon" and people don't bother with silliness like marking and naming the trails, unless it is a tourist attraction, or something.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Åre for sure. Not speaking Swedish is not a problem here, everyone speaks English.

stigoteket.se is a good resource, but the website has been down for a week or so. Hopefully it comes back up soon because it is a killer resource for any outdoor activity.

Hit me up when you are around and if you want to come up to Stockholm, I can show you around.


----------



## MendelMu (Dec 8, 2010)

I might be biased but Åre is great place, especially during the Bike Festival. U have lift accessible terrain and near by U have trails going up and around the mountains. It's not as beautiful and extreme as the alps, but charming in its own way.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

stigoteket.se is back up and running. :thumbsup: Your search for trails just got easier.

Also, I have a trip planned to Åre 29JUN-2JUL, if you're here during that time, help us fill up the cabin.


----------

